# Star Ornaments



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is some of the star ornaments i painted up for a Christmas in July Ornament Swap over at Crafters Retreat ( aftermidnites craft site)...

they are paper mache stars i got at Hobby Lobby....am thinking about going back and getting more and some homespun and jute and making a garland...


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

